# What was your First Canon Camera?



## krbimaging (Mar 28, 2014)

Just for fun, because I remember this so vividly. Really strange that I do remember it so well. 

1. What was your first Canon Brand camera?
2. When did you buy it. (Approx Year)
3. New or Used

For me, it was an AE-1 Program (all black) with a 50mm F1.4 lens. I bought it in 1982. Brand new from a Wolf Camera store at Yorktown Mall in Lombard Il.


----------



## NedM (Mar 28, 2014)

600D
2013
Used


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)

Canon A1
ummmm 1996
Used


----------



## ronlane (Mar 28, 2014)

T3i
2012
New


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2014)

Canonet GIII QL-117, a 35mm rangefinder camera with fixed 40mm lens.

1985.

Used

Canonet G-III QL17 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 28, 2014)

AE-1
1981 ??? 
NEW


OMG .. am I older than Derrel ?


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Powershot A60
2005 ???
New

Canon Camera Museum | Camera Hall - Compact Cameras


----------



## 71M (Mar 28, 2014)

Powershot A20
~2001
Used.

In my mind's eye, i remember some B&Ws made with it, in a derelict brickworks.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 28, 2014)

One of these:







To long ago now to remember.

Joe


----------



## Overread (Mar 28, 2014)

Canon 400D
2007
Band spanking shiny new!

it was also my very very first camera"


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

F1 traded it for an F2


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)

Overread said:


> Canon 400D 2007 Band spanking shiny new!  it was also my very very first camera"



Noob.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 28, 2014)

Mine was a Canon TLb. I bought it in 1977 for $50.00. It came with two crappy lenses which I actually used for years...


----------



## JerryVenz (Mar 28, 2014)

Canon F1 with bulk film back, low light prism finder, motor drive and three lenses.

Traded for it, in 1977,from my brother--he got the system at the PX when he was in the Army, stantioned in Germany.

Still have most of the system.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 29, 2014)

My move from Minolta to Canon was in 1976, when the camera store owner put me into a then-new model AE-1.  Unfortunately, over the next 2 months and perhaps 20 rolls of film, it went back to the repair center 3 times.  When I came in for #4, the store owner offered full value trade to the AE-1 predecessor, the EF.  I bought a 2nd EF about a year later and used them both until I moved up to digital...a G3.


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 400D 2007 Band spanking shiny new!  it was also my very very first camera"
> ...



im lk totally bttr thn u!


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 29, 2014)

My first SLR was a cheapo Praktica with screw mount.  Trying to change lenses while taking photos at local drag race track took way too much time, missed lots of shots.  Also it did not have a meter, had a manual one.  So I visited the local camera shop looking for a camera with a built in meter.  Was shown a Pentax Spotmatic, but its screw in lenses turned me off.  Next I was shown a Canon Pellix, just what I wanted - built in meter and quick on and off breech lock lenses.  This was probably around 1964, been with Canon every since, through many models as I upgraded over the years.  Still have the Pellix, and a later companion I got, an FX.


----------



## 71M (Mar 29, 2014)

Railphotog said:


> Next I was shown a Canon Pellix, just what I wanted - built in meter and quick on and off breech lock lenses.  This was probably around 1964, been with Canon every since, through many models as I upgraded over the years.  Still have the Pellix, and a later companion I got, an FX.



Interesting. _Pellix_=pellicle mirror; the first such SLR. 1965, (Wikipedia).


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 29, 2014)

AE-1 that I bought new at the PX on Okinawa in 1978 I believe.


----------



## JohnTrav (Mar 29, 2014)

Canon 7D
2010
New


----------



## usayit (Mar 29, 2014)

Elan IIe + Tamron 35-105 f/2.8 Asph


----------



## manaheim (Mar 29, 2014)

My first Canon camera was an AE-1 Program.
It was also my last.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 29, 2014)

Canon PowerShot SD790 IS.

Great little camera. It's macro abilities still amaze me.


----------



## snerd (Mar 30, 2014)

Canon S3IS new in 2008.


----------



## bianni (Mar 30, 2014)

Canon 7 range finder with the Big 0.95 lens late 60's


----------



## brunerww (Mar 30, 2014)

Bought a Canon T2i new in 2010 for stills and video.  Sold it in 2011 and switched to the Panasonic GH2 because the Canon was a great still camera, but not very good for video.


----------



## glun (Mar 30, 2014)

krbimaging said:


> Just for fun, because I remember this so vividly. Really strange that I do remember it so well.
> 
> 1. What was your first Canon Brand camera?
> 2. When did you buy it. (Approx Year)
> ...



Canon 40D
Late 2008
New


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 30, 2014)

Canon T70 i got in 2005. Used from about 1985, replaced with a T90 now, of similar age.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 30, 2014)

Canon EOS Digital Rebel (300D)  Bought the body only
Summer 2007
Used
Our first digital SLR
Sold in 2009 to fund the purchase of a Sony A200 to take advantage of my Maxxum lenses.

Phil


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 30, 2014)

Canon Powershot something - film - small silver model from either 2001 or 2002.  Loved that thing, especially with b&w film.  I have several of the shots I took hanging on my wall.


----------



## jayindhawan (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, I was having "IXY D5" canon camera and this was my first camera. Canon is reputed brand that everybody loves to buy it.


----------



## StoneNYC (Mar 31, 2014)

Canon AE-1


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 31, 2014)

Canon AE-1 program with a 50mm prime. I loved that thing!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## nzmacro (Mar 31, 2014)

Aww heck, Canon FTB in late 1971 was the first Canon, ended up with 2 T90's before digital. 

I budgeted 1 roll of K25 a week and sometimes I couldn't afford that. My how times have changed for the better IMO.

Danny.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

The first Canon camera that ever fell into my possession was a Canon A-1, which I restored and sold, so that doesn't really count. My first Canon for ME would be my 7D. I suppose if you're gonna upgrade from an entry level Olympus DSLR (yes, Olympus DSLR, not mirrorless-it's been a while), might as well do it right.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 1, 2014)

450D/ Rebel XSI


----------



## Iloper (Apr 1, 2014)

Sx100is and still Works great... 2.8 lens

Enviado do meu Huawei.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

6d
new
few days before 2014


----------



## weepete (Apr 1, 2014)

Canon 10D
2006


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2014)

10D because i was into Olympus film cameras


----------



## TJNY (Apr 1, 2014)

Canon A95.  2005?  Not sure.  First DSLR is the 40d/XSI.  Still using it but ready to upgrade in the near future.  Both bought new.


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 1, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Aww heck, Canon FTB in late 1971 was the first Canon, ended up with 2 T90's before digital.
> Danny.



T90 is literally my favourite camera in the world, prefer it to the EOS 1.


----------



## Ec1981 (Apr 1, 2014)

Canon sureshot 35 mm I still have it, and when using high def film, it took some fantastic photos


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 1, 2014)

Mines not so sentimental, but my first SLR was a Canon 1000D twin kit, I loved it, was a good intro into SLR photography but what really kicked my interest off was finding some old Canon camera, was SUPER old not sure what model it was but it looked so cool.


----------



## padaek (Apr 2, 2014)

The first three Canons I had didn't even belong to me, they belonged to the newspaper I worked for. Canon D2000, ID, then a 1D MkII. I was also issued with a Canon 20D/grip as a back up.

In 2005 I planned to go to SE Asia, asked my boss if I could take my issued 20D, but he wouldn't allow the camera to leave the country. I bought a 350D which served me well. The 350D is now being used by my daughter.


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 2, 2014)

Canon G3
2004?
Used.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Canon T1i
About 4yrs ago
Purchased New


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 3, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> nzmacro said:
> 
> 
> > Aww heck, Canon FTB in late 1971 was the first Canon, ended up with 2 T90's before digital.
> ...



Ahhh, I see you still have one, good on you. It was special for sure, no need to add a motor drive at all ;-), multi spot averaging is just SUPERB. I had a couple of A1's with the MA motor drives, but the T90's were/are amazing IMO. One of the few cameras that could keep up with what was needed at the time. The shape changed what cameras were to look like.

All the best and oh those memories  

Danny.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 3, 2014)

Kodak KB10.. It's still available in some of the shops for 10$ near my place.. Crazy price! :crazy:


----------



## kathyt (Apr 3, 2014)

Canon Rebel t3i. I loved that camera.


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 3, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Ahhh, I see you still have one, good on you. It was special for sure, no need to add a motor drive at all ;-), multi spot averaging is just SUPERB. I had a couple of A1's with the MA motor drives, but the T90's were/are amazing IMO. One of the few cameras that could keep up with what was needed at the time. The shape changed what cameras were to look like.
> 
> All the best and oh those memories
> 
> Danny.



Yeah, the metering is great. I have that and a T70 (little lighter/smaller, still reasonably well featured). Those 2 replaced all my Canon F and A models.


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 3, 2014)

Canon AE-1 Program.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 3, 2014)

I only ever had an AV-1, couldnt afford the Program


----------



## Drake (Apr 6, 2014)

400d, probably in 2008, brand new. My first dslr.


----------



## LCLimages (Apr 6, 2014)

First Canon was a PowerShot something, cannot remember the model # but it might have been from the A series.  Pretty simple stuff.  Probably sometime in 2007?

Outgrew & got tired of that really fast and hopped on the SLR train.  Canon Rebel XTi/400D, sometime in summer 2008, brand new.  We instantly became best buds, attached at the hip, and it served me very well.  I didn't go anywhere without it.  I actually still have it.  Not because I want to use it much anymore, but because I'm freakin' emotionally attached to the darn thing.  Sigh.  For no more than I could get out of selling it (especially since it's been well-loved like a worn out favorite pair of blue jeans), it's not worth it to me.


----------



## jtmiv (Apr 11, 2014)

Canonet 28 w/ Canolite D received for Christmas in 1976


----------



## table1349 (Apr 11, 2014)

This one.  Read the label people when you buy one.  Never wash in hot water.


----------



## gromit3193 (Apr 12, 2014)

Powershot G12 - so much fun untill exactly 2 yrs old and the sensor or sensor procesdor died so all pics are whiteout. I will get if fixed at a cost as its a great camera now not made. Upgraded to G1X


----------



## Boney (Apr 12, 2014)

Started off with a Canon IIb range finder camera.  ( Mid 60s.). It was a copy of the Lieca rangefinder cameras of the 40s and 50s.  I upgraded the 50mm 1.8 lens to a 50 mm f 0.95 lens.  Lens was so big it partly covered the view finder.  Home got burgularized and lost that camera and lens.  The lenses were screw in.  Then I got my first SLR, an Asahiflex with a 50mm 1.8 and a 135mm f?  Beautiful but fragile equipment.  So many iris leafs the apertures were perfect circles.  No pentaprisms, just a ground glass viewing screen. Two dials for shutter speed.  If you pushed the shutter release in the wrong settings, off to the repair shop.  Asahiflex became Pentax after WWII.
Then I upgraded to a Canon FT-ql.  A great camera with built in spot meter.  Had no money then and bought Soligor lenses.  Spent lots of hours in the darkroom.
I sold the Asahiflex and the new owner drove off with it on the roof of his car.
Today I've got two Nikons.  It was a tough decision to leave Canon.


----------



## sec (Apr 15, 2014)

First Canon was a 35mm point and shoot. Don't remember which one. Got it as a gift around 12 yrs old. Mom got tired of me running off with hers.

The first one I bought was an Elan II E. Bought somewhere around 1998-2000. I loved that camera and still have it. I would still use it for some things if I could find somebody in my area to fix it for a reasonable price. The film door latch broke while shooting an ice hockey tournament in 2012 giving me justification for my move to digital. Up to that time I couldn't justify to myself the cost of digital.

Bought the T3i in 2012.

All new.


----------



## nicholaskong (Apr 23, 2014)

5dmkIII. Started off DSLR with Nikon stuff. D90 & D700 later on made a decision to jump to Canon. Totally fall in love with Canon now. Never look back


----------



## jbrianne (Apr 23, 2014)

Canon Rebel T3 (new) last summer. Just bought a "pre-loved" 5D Mark II a few months back. Absolutely loving the full frame!


----------



## CGSamuel (Apr 29, 2014)

My first camera was a 35 mm Canon Rebel. I learned a lot with that camera.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 29, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This one.  Read the label people when you buy one.  Never wash in hot water.
> 
> View attachment 70997



I'm calling BS on this.  Everyone knows washing in hot water only makes the colors bleed but it doesn't shrink the product.  It's the dryer that causes this problem.  Clearly you put this in the dryer on high heat!

:mrgreen:


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh and... first Canon camera... this one.  It's an AE-1 (before they introduced the "Program" version). 

 I can't remember if I got this in 1978 or 1979... definitely one of those two years.  Incidentally... it still works fine.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > This one.  Read the label people when you buy one.  Never wash in hot water.
> ...



Oh you young city kids.   Back before pre washed jeans and before most people had driers folks had clothes lines.  When ever you bought new levis you always bought them one size too big, washed them in hot, I mean HOT water then hung them out on the line to dry.  The gals would actually put them on wet and let them dry on them so they shrunk to the exact shape of their bodies.  

Washing in Hot water makes em shrink.  Hot dryer helps em shrink faster.


----------



## jayindhawan (May 13, 2014)

I don't remember my first Canon Camera but these days everybody prefer to go with Digital Canon Camera because of it performance and quality.


----------



## StoneNYC (May 13, 2014)

jayindhawan said:


> I don't remember my first Canon Camera but these days everybody prefer to go with Digital Canon Camera because of it performance and quality.



Whoa.... Simmah-dahhn-nah....


----------



## Gitarzan (Jun 13, 2014)

Canon FTbn, 1975.  Shot that thing until about 1998.


----------



## Pex5P (Jun 16, 2014)

Canon 700D less then a year ago hahaha 
Wow, I can't compete with dates well before my birth 

It's interesting to see that cameras abought a loong time ago worked for decades and nowadays... Even with careful use I can't see myself using my 700D in 8 years.


----------



## pondball (Jun 16, 2014)

Canon TL and a Canon QL... One of them was and ftb... Can't remember which though. I think they're hanging around somewhere... Probably with some HP5 still rolled up inside &#128584;


----------



## StoneNYC (Jun 16, 2014)

pondball said:


> Canon TL and a Canon QL... One of them was and ftb... Can't remember which though. I think they're hanging around somewhere... Probably with some HP5 still rolled up inside [emoji85]



NOOO! Go shoot it and develop that film!!  and then buy more!


----------



## StoneNYC (Jun 16, 2014)

Pex5P said:


> Canon 700D less then a year ago hahaha
> Wow, I can't compete with dates well before my birth
> 
> It's interesting to see that cameras abought a loong time ago worked for decades and nowadays... Even with careful use I can't see myself using my 700D in 8 years.



Bought my 5DmkII when it first came out, still using it, I don't think that I will upgrade before I got 8 years... I think if you buy high end, there's not that much need, even with digital, to upgrade all the time, the whole pixel race is over...


----------



## reaper7534 (Jun 16, 2014)

Canon Elph 110, still have it.


----------



## StoneNYC (Jun 16, 2014)

I just discovered that my Canon AE-1 I got when I was 12 was not my first, it was in fact my fisher price kodak 110 camera haha got when I was probably 8!


----------



## CoBilly (Jun 18, 2014)

60d
2012
Used

I've wanted a good camera for a really long time but have only recently been able to justify pulling the trigger. Thank god for Amazon, ebay, & the rest of the internet, this stuff can he expensive


----------



## wrxspdwgn (Jun 19, 2014)

My first Canon would be a 40D that I bought through the "Marketplace" section on a different Canon forum.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine was a t-80 with 50mm af lens in the late eighties or early 90's. I sold it ater about 12 months for a 50% loss and picked up a t-90, the sexiest camera ever


----------



## Jeegz (Jun 22, 2014)

the same camera i use today:
Canon Rebel XTi 
18-55mm kit lens
75-300mm macro lens


----------



## elizpage (Jun 24, 2014)

1. Canon EOS Rebel XS
2. 2008 
3. Used


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

Canon A1 witch i still have.


----------

